# Magpie needs help



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody knows anything about catching magpies. I have found a youngster who has its legs tied together with string. He is still in good shape and can fly very well, but the string is starting to cut into it's legs, and sooner or later that will lead to a lot of trouble. 

I called the RSPCA, but they said they do not have the license to catch a magpie, and referred me to the relevant park rangers. They confirmed that they do have a license to trap magpies and help them, but they just flat out refuse to do anything...

I think the only option left is for somebody to catch the bird by themselves and get the string off. However, since the bird can still fly this is not very straight forward. 

I am in Australia, the bird is at the University campus in Canberra. Australian magpies are crow-like birds, and very smart. Simple traps (like a box with a stick and some string) will not work on them. 
Does anybody have any ideas/advice on how I can catch and help this birdie?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you perhaps entice the bird to come close enough to you to catch it by offering food treats?

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I once caught a magpie with a fractured wing, so he wasn't flying. It took some time and great deal of sweet talk before he'd let me pick him up, but he made the choice.


----------



## Subipe (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried the food lure thing, but it did not work. The bird does not let me get close enough to grab her. On top of that, she is an EXCELLENT flyer and a wild bird, so even if I remotely make a move in her direction she is off. I also tried throwing a towel over to catch her, that does not work either. 

I caught magpies and crows etc before that could not fly anymore, and that is doable. The problem with this one is that she flies fine...


----------

